# John Deere 826 sheer bolts



## Mjk1210 (11 mo ago)

Hello. I have a 826 from 1979 (so i was told on this forum).
I'm looking for sheer bolts information. The bolts in there now qre not sheer bolts. They are 3/8-16 2 1/4 long bolts. They look real tough too. I actually used a Cutoff wheel on a rotary too to cut some grooves for relief to safe the transmission should i hit something. But i realized that sheer bolts probably really need to be relieved in the correct place so the auger splits from the shaft the sheer bolt is holding it too. 

So my question is does anyone know where to get the correct sheer bolts for an old model like that?
A Google search got me a listing on Amazon for some that i ordered and they werent even close. Even though the listing stated the 826 model.

Thanks


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

I have a JD1032 that uses 3/8". I either got them off Amazon or eBay.


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

You do not have a model number and serial number on some kind of name plate?. That will steer you to the exact parts for your machine. 826 is just a general description of the machine. 8 hp 26 inch wide bucket.


----------

